# Shimp Tankmates with platies/swordtails



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Are there any fish sold at LFS that are compatible with platies and swordtails that wont get eaten or do the eating? I dont want those glass shrimps because I cant see them. looking for a more colorful species like Cherry Shrimp but I dont see them being sold at LFS


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

I see several ads on Craigslist for cherry shrimp. People probably don't realize how quickly they can multiply before they buy several shrimp, so they have to sell them for cheap. *w3 
Ever seen blue shrimps? They look cool! Tiger shrimps look really cool too, but they remind me of the shrimps we eat. :fishGreen:


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

yeAH...they dont neccesarily sell them at lfs


----------

